# Package evaluation / cost of living



## tairainian (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Greetings,

I’m new here. I’m pursuing a finance role in Dubai. I’m currently in North America. The employer wants me to fly in for interviews and won’t reimburse me for travel cost. 

Base salary is $35,000 dirham pm and medical. No living / car / relocation allowance. 

I’m married and my wife won’t be working. 

I plan to lease a vehicle (example Toyota 4x4). Live in a 2 bed room condo in Dubai marina. 



Questions: is this customary for a reputable company not to include living/car/relocation allowance in the package? How much is the medical bill to give birth in Dubai without medical coverage? 

With $35,000 dirham pm, am I able to afford the lifestyle? 


Many thanks


----------



## kruger8181 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello guys- I am from the UK and have a job offer with a firm of accountants in Dubai for a senior manager post and have been offered the following: 

all amounts are annual figures.

Base salary: 270k AED
Living Allowance: 120k AED
Car allowance: 24kAED
Annual travel ticket: 19k AED
Relocation: Reimbursement of actual expenses on tickets, excess baggage and shipping of furnishings etc. 
a One off payment of AED 4k upon joining 
2 weeks of company paid stay in Dubai. 

On the face of it it sounds like a good offer. I am however moving with my wife and two young children. I am slightly worried that they have not offered children's education allowance. My research tells me that all employers offer thisto expats for the level I have been offered. I wanted to ask, how forcefully can I ask them to provide child education allowance. I'd be grateful for any help you can provide. Cheers.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

tairainian said:


> The employer wants me to fly in for interviews and won’t reimburse me for travel cost.
> 
> Questions: is this customary for a reputable company not to include living/car/relocation allowance in the package? How much is the medical bill to give birth in Dubai without medical coverage?
> 
> With $35,000 dirham pm, am I able to afford the lifestyle?


First of all, I'd say that is a reasonably good salary and it is not unusual (especially in Dubai) with private companies not to give you allowance for acommodation/car. On that salary you can get nice car (lease from 1,800 AED per month for 4WD) and a nice apartment. Relocation is usually paid by government employers, but typically not for private companies. It's unusual to ask you to come for an interview and not pay for your costs such as flight and hotel.
Your employer should be paying for your medical insurance (by law). Make sure you push for that.
By the way there is a Dubai expat forum and this forum is for the rest of the UAE except for Dubai.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

kruger8181 said:


> Base salary: 270k AED
> Living Allowance: 120k AED
> Car allowance: 24kAED
> Annual travel ticket: 19k AED
> ...


Not a bad package (but not great either for your experience/positition). I would expect the position you describe to be paying a Brit at least 55K AED net per month (salary and allowances). Not having education costs paid is definitely a concern. So I would suggest you turn the offer down and push for more money. In the UK we are not used to private education, private health etc so don't just convert the package to GBP. Generally the cost of the UAE lifestyle is a lot more than in the UK. Don't expect to save any money if you accept the package as it currently stands.
Also: 2 weeks paid at the start is not much. It does not give long for searching for somewhere to live while at the same time you are getting your medical, visa, etc.
Please note this is a UAE forum for all emirates apart from Dubai. So try the Dubai forum if you want Dubai specific advice.


----------

